# LED vs Incandescent



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

I was wondering why so few folks use LED flounder lights.:nerd: They are extremely bright, use very little electricity & last a very long time.

I have not tried gigging yet so I'm not familiar with the light systems used.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Up until of lately....They just didn't have the candle power.

More and More guys are rigging their Bowfishing boats with them as they have gotten better.

If you want to know more...Go here.
http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?13-Lighting


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

We go gigging Flounder with LED lights and they work great.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

All of the better/brighter LEDS are big money compared to incandescent,I just built a light set up on my boat using halogen Starfire's for less than a 100 bucks.Just one LED is that much or more.IF I could afford LED I would have went that way.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a source for 20watt leds for about $35 each. I don't know how they compare to the halogens. I know if you look at one for a few seconds you will see spots for an hour.

How long do the batteries last with the hologens?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

1pescadoloco said:


> I have a source for 20watt leds for about $35 each. I don't know how they compare to the halogens. I know if you look at one for a few seconds you will see spots for an hour.
> 
> How long do the batteries last with the hologens?


whats your source? have a web site?


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

Realtor said:


> whats your source? have a web site?


US source cheaper shipping higher prices
http://leading-leds.com/power.html

Chinese source is about 40% cheaper but shipping is more & they have a min $ order. Also you need to speak Chinese. I have a friend that speaks Chinese that helps when I want to order


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

You can go on E-bay and beat the hell out of those prices and most of the china shipping is FREE. The only bad thing is it takes sometimes over two weeks to get them. Most of the LEDs and flashlights are made in China and resold here in the US.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

How long do the batteries last with the hologens?

I have 3 50w bulbs and one GP 27 battery lasts about 6 hours.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

IF I had the money I would have went with these...
http://fishinglightsetc.com/DockProFlounder.html
But at 150 bucks a pop plus tax and shipping,I dont have that kinda money to put 2-3 of those lights on it.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm in the process of outfitting an 18 foot boat with new lights. I was looking at the hps lights but have read all the posts on bowfishingcountry.com. on the 50 watt leds. I have not heard one bad thing about them. They cost 75 dollars each but two batteries will last you around 5 hours depending how many lights you wire up. I really like using batteries because its just so quite. go to that website and take a look. there are videos of them being used on there.


----------



## 1pescadoloco (Dec 2, 2011)

sealark said:


> You can go on E-bay and beat the hell out of those prices and most of the china shipping is FREE. The only bad thing is it takes sometimes over two weeks to get them. Most of the LEDs and flashlights are made in China and resold here in the US.


The other bad thing is some of the chinese suppliers on ebay are selling factory seconds or lights that are not as bright as they claim. A real hassle when you try to return or get a refund.

Looks like the prices are coming down a bunch. Some of the prices on ebay are cheaper than my Chinese factory source.


----------



## Dr A (Mar 16, 2012)

I am running a sweet light bar with 5x 10watt Led floods lights and 4x 7 watt watt led multi light paneling, all submersible. It works great, did cost about $200 but you can shake'em, rattle'em and put them underwater so it beats traditional lighting for me and no noisy generator.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

What kind of battery life do you get with that set up DR.A?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

78 Watts divided buy 12 volts equal approx 6.5 Amps current draw. That's a lot of hours on a regular boat battery.


----------



## Reelescape1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I use 2 of these underwater lights and could really use a 3rd. I'll post a pic real soon I hope.  This will be the 3rd year on this setup. 

http://www.coastalnightlights.com/


----------



## Dr A (Mar 16, 2012)

I have the big marine batt from wally world, model 94, the big one.... anyway with a total of about 80 watts of LED, I will drain 20% of the batt on a 5-6hr outing, so I got plans to add more light!



http://postimage.org/image/oytwbw5zt/



http://postimage.org/image/v0szgfibh/

If your interested, I have a guy that can build these for you since they don't sell'em like this! just pm me.


----------



## horse sense (Oct 4, 2007)

where do you get the lights? I would like to give them a try.

Keith


----------



## Dr A (Mar 16, 2012)

I ordered mine from dhgate.com I had a friend put the rack together, build a mounting system and wire them up for me.


----------



## Clomer (Mar 9, 2012)

A good LED will yield about 84 lumens per watt. 

A 12 volt 15 watt CFL is about 63 lumens per watt and they are only about $10 each. Say you want better than 5000 lumens to gig; translates to 6 bulbs at 945 lumens each (5670 total) = $60.

Best deal on LEDs is about 5200 lumens for $300. I will say that the Cree style high intensity LEDs are the way to go... if you have the budget.


----------



## Dr A (Mar 16, 2012)

6x 950 lumens led lights, rigged on light bar, with mounts for boat, 10ft cord with aligator clips, $300.


----------

